# Riots



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was an unprecedented moment. The presidential palace in Cairo under siege, the police close to losing control. President Morsi had to be hustled away for his own safety.

Nothing similar happened, even in the protests against former President Hosni Mubarak last year.

It was yet another sign of how deeply divided this country is as a referendum on a new constitution approaches in less than two weeks' time.


BBC comment


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's nice to see people standing up for their rights, not just going to let another regime pull the rug from under them. It's getting a lot of global media exposure too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

About time we got global coverage, I have friends who tell me they hear next to nothing in their home countries so that things had settled down.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Police just withdrew from the barricades after attempting, without any success, to stop people from walking on to the palace. But there was not much in the way of violence, considering what's been seen downtown. Ikhwan are claiming the MoI gave orders for the cops to retreat inside the palace once the president had left, but I've seen videos of protesters at the front of the march negotiating with the police to be let through.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Police just withdrew from the barricades after attempting, without any success, to stop people from walking on to the palace. But there was not much in the way of violence, considering what's been seen downtown. Ikhwan are claiming the MoI gave orders for the cops to retreat inside the palace once the president had left, but I've seen videos of protesters at the front of the march negotiating with the police to be let through.




Doesn't surprise me..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The passport office near me had the riot police around it, my road was blocked off..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

But I didn\t see any trouble


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> About time we got global coverage, I have friends who tell me they hear next to nothing in their home countries so that things had settled down.


In Denmark, Egypt in the news every day and we have friends and family who call and write to us - deeply worried about the country and our security.

Githa


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a very sad day 

It does remind me of _the battle of the camels_ and the plain clothed police 

What amazes me is the MB idiots going on all over the news saying they went there to defend the "President" against the VIOLENT barbaric protests!!!!!!!!!!!! Over 2 MILLION protesters were there yesterday yet NO ONE threw a stone, shot a gun, or even tried to do so! And today the MB idiots turned it into a blood bath! And they're there to "defend" and "protect" their Morsi from the barbaric violent protest!!!!!!!!

I hope those who gave their votes to Morsi just because of his religious views are happy now!!!!!!!!

Rant's over...........Sorry folks!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I've just read this tweetYasmineAhamid: MB HQ in #maadi destroyed. First MB office to get destroyed in #cairo #egypt

Where abouts is that office, anyone knows?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Zahraa el Maadi, people are reporting clashes there right now

I got this from twitter too

https://twitter.com/AlaaSaladin89/status/276709278449037312


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In his speech, Morsi called the violence "regrettable," and blamed it on "infiltrators" funded by unnamed third parties



I guess this is the stock answer to everything that goes wrong in this country..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> In his speech, Morsi called the violence "regrettable," and blamed it on "infiltrators" funded by unnamed third parties
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is the stock answer to everything that goes wrong in this country..


He's just using the language Egyptians understand because, after all, it's always somebody else.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

An eye witness account on the MB HQ Maadi incident

TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> In his speech, Morsi called the violence "regrettable," and blamed it on "infiltrators" funded by unnamed third parties
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is the stock answer to everything that goes wrong in this country..


Mubarak left his manual in the drawer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> An eye witness account on the MB HQ Maadi incident
> 
> TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter





My friends co worker lives in the building next door... so will get a full report on Sunday night . Strangely enough she asked if she could leave work early as she was concerned about the feeling on the street.


----------

